# Hello



## IL2 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just found the site and it looks like a great place where folks respect each other.

Just wanted to say Hi. I'm a big enthusiast and hope you dont mind If I jump right in.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the family 

You'll enjoy yourself here!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome, and Happy Posting. Tell us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## imalko (Sep 28, 2009)

We don't mind at all...
Welcome and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2009)

Mind? we encourage it.

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome from me in Denmark! 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad to meet you


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2009)

Jump right in mate the water's fine, Welcome!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 29, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome from Oz, make a big splash


----------



## IL2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks to all. Im a big WW-ll enthusiast, "tho always learning and wanting to learn more". Im 51yo and have rad a ton about WW-ll, and even after all that i somtimes feel like I know nothing.

I do appreciate the kind welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2009)

IL2 said:


> Thanks to all. Im a big WW-ll enthusiast, "tho always learning and wanting to learn more". Im 51yo and have rad a ton about WW-ll, and even after all that i somtimes feel like I know nothing.
> 
> I do appreciate the kind welcome.



heh. Welcome to the club! Some of the guys here never cease to amaze me with their knowledge....even though I realize that before they post they're doing a bit of research, pulling down books or opening up PDF's or something, but still....

Oh, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard Il2!


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 8, 2009)

My apologies, IL2. I missed your introduction. A hearty welcome!


----------

